# Frescura



## Mangato

Entendo frescura como feminilidade, viadagem. Mas não comreendo a frase

_Larga de frescura e *como* logo esse jiló, seu viadinho!_

_Seria coisa assim?_

_Déjate de mariconadas y come pronto esa fruta amarga, mariquita. _

O problema é que,  *como*, 1ª pessoa,  não concorda


----------



## willy2008

No hay mas contexto? porque viadinho podría ser un nombre,ya que para homosexula la palabra se escribe con e(veado)


----------



## Carfer

É '_come_' com toda a certeza, Mangato, não '_como_'. Quanto à tradução, sob reserva de que é manifesto que a expressão é brasileira e portanto não serei eu a pessoa mais capaz para se pronunciar, creio bem que acertou.


----------



## Mangato

A frase é um exemplo do dicionário informal, respeito a utilização de frescura. Dai a minha perplexidade. 

frescura

Obrigado


----------



## aloappaola

oi mangato...eu como brasileira podia te dizer que a frase está com erro de conjugaçao, porque o correto é dizer COME.

Quanto ao VIADINHO com I, é apenas a forma como pronunciamos a palavra que com certeza se escreve com E. Usar essa palavra é muito comum aqui, e não se refere apenas a pessoas homossexuais. Aliás quando se usa VIADINHO  para homossexuais se está usando a palavra numa forma pejorativa, o que não é bom. Nós aqui dizemos muito a palavra VIADINHO com amigos, de brincadeira até...até para mulheres dizemos VIADINHA...é uma expressão carinhosa.

Abraços


----------



## amistad2008

aloappaola said:


> oi mangato...eu como brasileira podia te dizer que a frase está com erro de conjugaçao, porque o correto é dizer COME.
> 
> Quanto ao VIADINHO com I, é apenas a forma como pronunciamos a palavra que com certeza se escreve com E. Usar essa palavra é muito comum aqui, e não se refere apenas a pessoas homossexuais. Aliás quando se usa VIADINHO para homossexuais se está usando a palavra numa forma pejorativa, o que não é bom. Nós aqui dizemos muito a palavra VIADINHO com amigos, de brincadeira até...até para mulheres dizemos VIADINHA...é uma expressão carinhosa.
> 
> Abraços


 
Ótima explicação, aloappaola, mais claro impossível. Só gostaria de fazer uma observação: a conjugação correta seria "coma" você, pois "come" corresponde a "tu", embora quase ninguém fale assim aqui.

Espero que alguém mais comente e confirme se não estou ficando louca.


----------



## Carfer

amistad2008 said:


> Só gostaria de fazer uma observação: a conjugação correta seria "coma" você, pois "come" corresponde a "tu", embora quase ninguém fale assim aqui.
> 
> Espero que alguém mais comente e confirme se não estou ficando louca.


 
Mas no "Dicionário Informal", onde o Mangato foi buscar a expressão, é '_come_' que consta, Amistad, como acabei de verificar (sem prejuízo de você ter razão, naturalmente).

1. *frescura*
Enviado por Fernando (MT) em 02-05-2007. Feminilidade. 
Enjoeira, viadagem.-_Larga de frescura e come logo esse jiló, seu viadinho_!


----------



## amistad2008

Carfer said:


> Mas no "Dicionário Informal", onde o Mangato foi buscar a expressão, é '_come_' que consta, Amistad, como acabei de verificar (sem prejuízo de você ter razão, naturalmente).
> 
> 1. *frescura*
> Enviado por Fernando (MT) em 02-05-2007. Feminilidade.
> Enjoeira, viadagem.-_Larga de frescura e come logo esse jiló, seu viadinho_!


 
É verdade, Carfer, mas então a conjugação correta é mesmo "coma" você.?


----------



## aloappaola

a conjugação correta no imperativo do verbo comer é tu come/você coma....nesse caso falamos das duas maneiras aqui no Brasil, não fazendo muita distinção entre os dois, se entende da mesma maneira que é uma ordem para se comer.

Abraços


----------



## amistad2008

aloappaola said:


> a conjugação correta no imperativo do verbo comer é tu come/você coma....nesse caso falamos das duas maneiras aqui no Brasil, não fazendo muita distinção entre os dois, se entende da mesma maneira que é uma ordem para se comer.
> 
> Abraços


 
 Obrigada por confirmar aloappaola e pode crer, ninguém fala corretamente por aqui também, se ouve muito "Come logo!"

Abçs


----------



## Vanda

Sempre que tiverem dúvidas sobre conjugação, é só digitar o verbo aqui e conjugar.

Imperativo Afirmativo
   come tu
   coma ele
   comamos nós
   comei vós
   comam eles


----------



## EDSM

Mangato said:


> Entendo frescura como feminilidade, viadagem. Mas não comreendo a frase
> 
> _Larga de frescura e *como* logo esse jiló, seu viadinho!_



Acho que "frescura" nesse caso é usado para se referir a alguém _enjoado_ para comer, ou seja, não come de tudo, tem _frescura_ para comer. 
E o "viadinho" é porque algumas pessoas chamam de "viado" um homem que tenha muita frescura para alguma coisa (vulgo "viadagem"), seja na brincadeira ou mesmo para ofender.


----------



## Mangato

Também na minha proposta de tradução,
_Déjate de mariconadas y come pronto esa fruta amarga, mariquita._

Não  se entende en espanhol que se está a qualificar a ninguén  de viado. É uma brincadeira que se diz ao que é melindroso.   

Obrigado 



Carfer said:


> Mas no "Dicionário Informal", onde o Mangato foi buscar a expressão, é '_come_' que consta, Amistad, como acabei de verificar (sem prejuízo de você ter razão, naturalmente).
> 
> 1. *frescura*
> Enviado por Fernando (MT) em 02-05-2007. Feminilidade.
> Enjoeira, viadagem.-_Larga de frescura e come logo esse jiló, seu viadinho_!


 
Então foi uma gralha no e-mail que recebi.  Peguei e colei


----------

